# 97 vs 98 engine



## optimal (Oct 6, 2005)

hi im looking for a turbo for a 98 altima but all i find is kits up to 97.5 and then skip to 99's. what major difference is there between these engines? and would i be able to mount a 97's turbo on my 98? thanks for the time and help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

optimal said:


> hi im looking for a turbo for a 98 altima but all i find is kits up to 97.5 and then skip to 99's. what major difference is there between these engines? and would i be able to mount a 97's turbo on my 98? thanks for the time and help.


all of the ka's from 93-01 are externally the same. theres no difference from a 98 to a 97.5 that will be significant.


----------



## Turbo_Groceries (Nov 3, 2005)

Actually, there are some differences between the 93-97.5 KA's and the 98-01 KA's. Anything made after 97.5 has a single row timing chaing, and thus, JWT's ajustable cam gears don't work for any applications after 97.5. But other then that, the two engines are essentially the same. The 00-01 engines had 155hp stock, vs 150hp 93-99, although can't tell you why. I'm sure there's a forum about it somewhere.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Turbo_Groceries said:


> Actually, there are some differences between the 93-97.5 KA's and the 98-01 KA's. Anything made after 97.5 has a single row timing chaing, and thus, JWT's ajustable cam gears don't work for any applications after 97.5. But other then that, the two engines are essentially the same. The 00-01 engines had 155hp stock, vs 150hp 93-99, although can't tell you why. I'm sure there's a forum about it somewhere.


i forgot about the chains. the extra 5 horse came from different cam profiles and a better flowing exhaust manifold.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Only thing to worry about when boosting your 98 is fuel management. Most everything else from the 1st gen kits will work just fine.


----------

